# Real sex vs porn?



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2017)

Every so often I hear that porn is not an accurate depiction of sex and I believe this is true. But virgin boys like myself who don't even know what boobs feel like don't know much about real sex. There are some pretty obvious differences, a girl will never tip the pizza delivery man with sex. But apart from that, what's the difference between real sex and porn?

Please respond seriously or not at all.


----------



## linuxares (Sep 30, 2017)

Porn is often filmed. Your sex isn't. That is probably the biggest difference.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2017)

Idk what girl tits feel like.

I do know is that sex is amazing, porn is rather... eh?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2017)

Porn doesn't even come close to what real sex is like, especially scripted porn. They get the motions right, but they over exaggerates everything for the camera. Even in amateur porn they tend to exaggerate.
Reality is, real sex would look a lot more boring and less interesting to watch. To which I can say from a lot of experience, that real sex is a lot more more fun to be part.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2017)

Oh boi... Now we are transforming into PornTemp? This isn't going to end well


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

cuddling


----------



## retrofan_k (Sep 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Idk what girl tits feel like.



Bags of sand


----------



## swabbo (Sep 30, 2017)

just stick a carrot in your arse like everyone else (tha...that's what sex is right?)


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Oh boi... Now we are transforming into PornTemp? This isn't going to end well


I won't say we are turning into "porntemp." Too many people are disillusioned by porn and it's reasonable to start asking questions. It's better to know that porn isn't real and people stop going into a relationship thinking that their sex life will be like what they see in porn.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2017)

retrofan_k said:


> Bags of sand



So that's what bags of fat feel like...
I dun get why straighties are obsessed with it.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 30, 2017)

Well you have different kinds of sex. Sex from lust and from love.
Lust, I assocjate with one night stand
Love, well love 
Porn is unrealistic, scripted and no one can last that long
What boobs feel like? hmmm like a hand full of good things?  @Lilith Valentine i really don't know how to describe :-(
@DinohScene i like them :3


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 30, 2017)

meh, both serve a purpose.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> So that's what bags of fat feel like...
> I dun get why straighties are obsessed with it.


Although I am not heterosexual myself, I do love the feeling of boobs. 


Byokugen said:


> What boobs feel like? hmmm like a hand full of good things?  @Lilith Valentine i really don't know how to describe :-(
> @DinohScene i like them :3


There's a reason why I call them "squishies" because they squishy pillows of greatness.

Back to my professional appearance! The reality is, take porn with a grain of salt. It's scripted and made to entertain more than educate.


----------



## retrofan_k (Sep 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> So that's what bags of fat feel like...
> I dun get why straighties are obsessed with it.



Lol, it was a joke. It was from the 40 year old virgin movie.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2017)

retrofan_k said:


> Lol, it was a joke. It was from the 40 year old virgin movie.



Well, in all honesty, I've heard it from several others that I asked.
Bags of sand, waterballoons, fresh dough.

Never watched the film tho...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

welcome to PornTemp


----------



## sp3off (Sep 30, 2017)

Um.... Well.... You have feelings in real sex that you do not have in pr0nz.

You feel the body and destroy her house that is called "wee-wee"
Porn... You touch your "penne" and it's over.


----------



## Depravo (Sep 30, 2017)

The advantage of porn is that you don't have to deal with real people.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2017)

Depravo said:


> The advantage of porn is that you don't have to deal with real people.


That gets really complicated when you are actually the one in it.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> That gets really complicated when you are actually the one in it.



Foursomes/moresomes..
Nah, got experience with it, it's _hard_ tho.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Foursomes/moresomes..
> Nah, got experience with it, it's _hard_ tho.


Those always _sound fun at first_, then half through you realize that maybe this is overhyped.


----------



## Byokugen (Sep 30, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Although I am not heterosexual myself, I do love the feeling of boobs.
> 
> There's a reason why I call them "squishies" because they squishy pillows of greatness.
> 
> Back to my professional appearance! The reality is, take porn with a grain of salt. It's scripted and made to entertain more than educate.





sp3off said:


> Um.... Well.... You have feelings in real sex that you do not have in pr0nz.
> 
> You feel the body and destroy her house that is called "wee-wee"
> Porn... You touch your "penne" and it's over.





Lilith Valentine said:


> Those always _sound fun at first_, then half through you realize that maybe this is overhyped.


Fully agree, waaay overrated


----------



## Issac (Sep 30, 2017)

Porn is exaggerated. A lot of positions used are only for the camera, and wouldn't feel all that nice. Then it's often more aggressive than real sex (all depending on who you're doing it with though!!), but it tend to be more common in porn to slap the partner in the face, strangle them, forcefully do some stuff, spit on their faces or something and so on. 
Also, on the topic of spitting, anal is (almost?) never performed like it is in porn: spit on ass, and shove it in. The actors do a lot of stuff beforehand to relax and lube it all up.

I think the main points to take into consideration is:
1) Porn is fantasy, not real.
2) Porn doesn't depict mutual respect to the same extent.
3) The real deal can be something magical between two people (or more, if that's your thing).


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 30, 2017)

Simple: Porn is not real human being. They carried all different kind of diseases. Real sex is different and it is not TOY! It is very special and to be cherish with someone you really want to be with -- male or female. It is NOT TOY!


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Sep 30, 2017)

The reason porn is so different to real sex is because it is made for entertainment and money, and sex is a big industry I suppose. There will be stunts that porn stars will do that you wouldn't even think about doing in real life for instance because it adds to that entertainment factor, thus inducing more money into the act.

I find it hilarious when immature/perverted people think their first time having sex is going to be the same as in a porn movie or clip.


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 30, 2017)

I agree with Issac, it's just super exaggerated. They also employ people with things most people don't generally have... like an abnormally large penor. Or a woman that can expel liquid. Most humans just like casual, enjoyable sex. Porn can also actually destroy your sex drive. So you do gotta be careful~


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 30, 2017)

porn is all fiction.

and as for the real stuff, ehem ( i has no experience ;-; )


----------



## Pacheko17 (Sep 30, 2017)

I dunno, fucking love me some hentai though.

Sex is overrated btw. It's nice I guess, but the idea of having it is turning a lot of people into degenerates that don't care about anything else and have set losing their virginity as the main goal in their life.

Stop overhyping it, cunts.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2017)

rouge2t7 said:


> Or a woman that can expel liquid.


I thought that all woman can do that if the guy she's with has the skills.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Simple: Porn is not real human being. They carried all different kind of diseases. Real sex is different and it is not TOY! It is very special and to be cherish with someone you really want to be with -- male or female. It is NOT TOY!


To be honest with you, sex really isn't that special. But I guess I am bias because I enjoy casual sex and don't see it as that big a deal.


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 30, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> I thought that all woman can do that if the guy she's with has the skills.



Naw, only a select few can actually do it :o


----------



## Lacius (Sep 30, 2017)

azoreseuropa said:


> Simple: Porn is not real human being. They carried all different kind of diseases. Real sex is different and it is not TOY! It is very special and to be cherish with someone you really want to be with -- male or female. It is NOT TOY!





Lilith Valentine said:


> To be honest with you, sex really isn't that special. But I guess I am bias because I enjoy casual sex and don't see it as that big a deal.


A lot of context goes into whether a specific of instance of sex is special or not. It can be romantic, euphoric, etc., but it can also be casual, and one can code-switch between the two.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> I thought that all woman can do that if the guy she's with has the skills.


That's more of a porn industry mix of narcissism and exaggeration on the topic. They basically just created the illusion that it takes some magical perfect partner to accomplish all of these things. When that's simply not the case and just used to sell you their product, the product being the video you are watching.


Lacius said:


> A lot of context goes into whether a specific of instance of sex is special or not. It can be romantic, euphoric, etc., but it can also be casual, and one can code-switch between the two.


True, I am most likely taking their comment out of context.


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 30, 2017)

Lacius said:


> A lot of context goes into whether a specific of instance of sex is special or not. It can be romantic, euphoric, etc., but it can also be casual, and one can code-switch between the two.



Some people just straight up use it as their relaxation tool


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Sep 30, 2017)

Well, the only thing I have to say it's that I've only had sex one time on my entire life and it wasn't really that much, people overrate sexual relationships way too much imo


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 30, 2017)

People who say "sex isn't a big deal" or "sex is overrrated" are likely to be virgin ;o;


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Sep 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> People who say "sex isn't a big deal" or "sex is overrrated" are likely to be virgin ;o;


If you're saying it for me I have to let you know that I lost my virginity two months ago (Specifically on July 12)


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> People who say "sex isn't a big deal" or "sex is overrrated" are likely to be virgin ;o;



It is a weird view. How does something like sex become overrated? Isn't that why you're alive in the first place?


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Sep 30, 2017)

There really isn't a simple answer to your question, and reading this thread has hopefully made that clear.  There are many views on the topic.

Personally, I believe sex is supposed to be a bonding of two people who are in love, and should always strengthen the relationship.  My religious views make it a " one on one, no sharing " sort of thing.  Porn is a very bad drug in my opinion ( I'm addicted to BTW ).  I can destroy a relationship, and gives unrealistic ideas of what sex should be.

However, my best friend from high school  and his wife have a different view, they are hardcore swingers, and both enjoy porn together, and I would say they have one of the strongest bonds I have ever seen.

Porn is legal recorded prostitution
If your going to higher a prostitute, record it so its porn and legal.

Main thing, remember porn is not real. Not every man has a 2 inch wide foot long penis like I do .
Its not going to last an hour.  She probably wont go all crazy and orgasm twice, and your first time will probably will be done when she takes her bra off.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> People who say "sex isn't a big deal" or "sex is overrrated" are likely to be virgin ;o;


Some of them 
You know me a bit more personally than most


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Sep 30, 2017)

now i get that you wonder what the answer of your question is but
why here
out of all the places why here


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Sep 30, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> now i get that you wonder the answer of your question but
> why here
> out of all the places why here


This is in the off-topic section: where you can talk about anything unrelated to the board's main topic. That is the point of its existence.


----------



## pokemonster (Sep 30, 2017)

all people play video games watch porn !!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 30, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> now i get that you wonder what the answer of your question is but
> why here
> out of all the places why here


To you mean the Temp or this section in general? 
The Temp most likely because people don't feel comfortable talking about this subject with people in real life. I mean it's kind of a touchy subject and the least fun form of "touchy." This section? Because it's not the EOF.


----------



## StarTrekVoyager (Sep 30, 2017)

No. Close this.
@Issac Please? Sorry for poking you


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 30, 2017)

One sets things up to look good, one does not set things up to feel good. If your dick knocks your knees and you are fucking someone with a frame like a bag of spanners you can achieve angles that someone with a more conventionally sized penis and someone that has some cushion... I can't even say just the tip as that would be impressive.

Spin it another way (or don't as that would be uncomfortable). When teaching firearms handling a thing that is done is to get someone to hold out their arm outstretched, possibly with a weight, and seeing how that is really quite hard. Now imagine the same with someone holding their leg over their head for 5 minutes while being pumped. If you are going to expect, or create, such angles at which things may not comfortably dangle you are going to come unstuck, or indeed if you are going to come then you will have to finish yourself as your partner(s) may now be suffering a slipped disc.

Rule 34 aside see how teledildonics is a thing, VR is a thing, fine grain searches are a thing, streaming is a thing and nobody is in a particular hurry to create smellovision here. Barring anal, itself a minefield, the smells involved should not make you wretch but they are only going to remain a somewhat specialist line of perfume.

Part 4, the parting of the (beef) curtains. If you have been trained in the post 1970s world* you may have something of a pathological aversion to body and pubic hair. The merits of this can be left for discussion another day (though as it is an advertising induced state of affairs I am inclined to question it heavily). The end result of hair removal is not always fun though - spots, discomfort, ingrown hairs, laser/electrical burns... porn can hide this with either CGI (expensive and it is not the most lucrative industry any more with the competition available) and makeup (if you have ever had such things wafted into your face it is not pleasant, if your face is down there then it is also not pleasant). While the aversion to hair may hold little rational position the aversion to damaged skin is deep rooted in biology (indeed it is speculated that backless dresses are so alluring to some as it showcases extensive undamaged skin), though in this case it is one of those biological drives which can be ignored to an extent and if attempting to be an upstanding member of society one... soldiers on, maintains a stiff upper lip (though that is a more advanced technique), or lies back and thinks of England. Also for discussion another day is whether a bird using the hand is indeed worth more than your two in a bush.

*much like Japanese catnip their approach to the delights of the pussy may differ here, sadly while hair is still present and available if you go looking the supply of pixelated sexual organs probably died with dial up. Additional options could include getting so inebriated it is all a blur but that is a path fraught with peril, to say nothing of possibly then forgetting it all and if it takes that much effort you surely want to remember it.



Depravo said:


> The advantage of porn is that you don't have to deal with real people.


Does your local sex shop have an automated checkout these days?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> If your dick knocks your knees


lmao someone like that must be a monster XD
it would explode every vagina


----------



## rouge2t7 (Sep 30, 2017)

FAST6191 said:


> If your dick knocks your knees





BlueFox gui said:


> lmao someone like that must be a monster XD
> it would explode every vagina



I died a little inside because I had a little immature giggle at this


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 30, 2017)

The difference is your sex partner. It's a human with the one and your hand with the other.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 30, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> a girl will never tip the pizza delivery man with sex.


That is a completely false statement that shows just how little you know.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> That is a completely false statement that shows just how little you know.



more then likely she will be getting the tip.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 30, 2017)

mech said:


> more then likely she will be getting the tip.


Guess she'll die.
*1976 - 2017*​


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Guess she'll die.
> *1976 - 2017*​



Why? Wheres it being put?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 30, 2017)

mech said:


> Why? Wheres it being put?


Her tip.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 30, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Her tip.



i meant she will be getting his 'tip'  *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 30, 2017)

mech said:


> i meant she will be getting his 'tip'  *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


I know what you mean, it's being put in her tip.


----------



## Reecey (Sep 30, 2017)

The only similarity I get out of porn films is the size of my cock!


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 30, 2017)

It depends amateur porn or hidden cam porn is mostly like the real deal  Now porn proper with a plot (LOL) is so fake that it's nearly unwatchable. The only people who it might appeal too are people literally just wanting to see some boobs. 

For some really good laughs I recommend spoof porn... like The Avengers or Spiderman lol


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

trap porn


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2017)

Pacheko17 said:


> Stop overhyping cunts.


FTFY

Anyways, never watched porn and never had sex, so I'm a bad authority on this, but I think the main difference between the two is that in porn the people on screen are getting laid and you're just the guy fapping in the corner.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> People who say "sex isn't a big deal" or "sex is overrrated" are likely to be virgin ;o;


I'm not and I think it's overrated. Don't get me wrong, I love sex but it's not as good as it's hyped up to be imo. 

@OP like everyone else said, porn is way exaggerated. I don't watch it because personally it doesn't help at all lol.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

Scott-105 said:


> @OP like everyone else said, porn is way exaggerated. I don't watch it because personally it doesn't help at all lol.


true, who the fuck would moan like that? XD


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 30, 2017)

Only the purest of questions are asked here on the temp.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 30, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> To be honest with you, sex really isn't that special. But I guess I am bias because I enjoy casual sex and don't see it as that big a deal.



That's your decision and that is your body. 

To me.. Sex and love at the same time is the best ever in my life. Sex is a very special through love and cherish. I experienced it and always will experience it in the future. Without love.. what is sex ? No fun. You wont be happy.

I understand your point.

Some people are frustration about not finding the right person or some people JUST like sex just for pleasure (feeling good) and for their satisfied desire.

So I can't judge them. As long as they must be aware to protect themselves from any diseases, thats all.


----------



## yusuo (Sep 30, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> People who say "sex isn't a big deal" or "sex is overrrated" are likely to be virgin ;o;


Or just terrible at it, personally I quite enjoy it


----------



## Pacheko17 (Sep 30, 2017)

Scott-105 said:


> I'm not and I think it's overrated. Don't get me wrong, I love sex but it's not as good as it's hyped up to be imo.
> 
> @OP like everyone else said, porn is way exaggerated. I don't watch it because personally it doesn't help at all lol.


I like it, but there are way better things to do and it can get messy.


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 30, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> true, who the fuck would moan like that? XD


Oh believe me some girls do  maybe not as loud as in porn but it happens sometimes.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

Scott-105 said:


> Oh believe me some girls do  maybe not as loud as in porn but it happens sometimes.


hahahahahahaha XD
porn is just fun, it makes me laugh more than make me horny lol
its just funny how everything is fake and those little stories they use to have an excuse to start having sex
"oh hey were watching the same tv show in the same living room..... LETZ FUK!!"


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 30, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> hahahahahahaha XD
> porn is just fun, it makes me laugh more than make me horny lol
> its just funny how everything is fake and those little stories they use to have an excuse to start having sex
> "oh hey were watching the same tv show in the same living room..... LETZ FUK!!"


It is a little bit rediculous in porn. Literally anything and everything turns into sex. Can be quite amusing at times. Even more comical, is that some hentais have good stories.


----------



## Roamin64 (Sep 30, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> Every so often I hear that porn is not an accurate depiction of sex and I believe this is true. But virgin boys like myself who don't even know what boobs feel like don't know much about real sex. There are some pretty obvious differences, a girl will never tip the pizza delivery man with sex. But apart from that, what's the difference between real sex and porn?
> 
> Please respond seriously or not at all.



The real answer to your question is this: the difference is huge. In real life, the vast majority of women (I'll only speak about women because I'm heterosexual and I've never been attracted by a man) do not want sex the way you see it in porn. They want you to take your time, cuddle them, be nice, generous, thoughtful , careful, to go slowly to turn them on. They want you to play in their hair, kiss their neck, be soft. Not to go straight for the jackpot and put your hands down their pants. And when it comes time for intercourse, they also want you to be smooth, to ease into it. To look at them in the eyes and kiss them while you're doing the missionary (you on top, lying down in bed). That's how most women want their first experiences and their relationships build on. But not everyone is like that. You'll find as you grow older and have more experience, you define yourself better and know what you like, how you like it , and who can be compatible with you in your needs and envies. Sex is very different for everyone, there are so many variants of porn that it certainly cannot be used as a reference for how sex should be in your life. My sex life does resemble some porn, because I really enjoy sex so I find partners who enjoy just as much as I do or else it doesn't fit well. Sadly, you cannot completely tell how compatible you can be with someone sexually until you actually have sex with that person, and then feelings can start getting involved and complicating things, but hey, that's life. The best advice I can give you is use porn to explore and learn what you enjoy and what doesn't interest you at all to better define yourself, *ALWAYS respect your partner*, surely you wouldn't want someone to force you to do something you wouldn't want, that also means taking this slow at first not to rush anyone, and communicate! It might make you shy to tell your partner how you like things done, what you would like to try, but it is definitely the best thing to do as your partner is probably just as shy to tell you what she wants or likes, until you've figured some of those likes for yourself  . If you don't communicate, and your partner doesn't either, then you'll both miss out and your relationship won't evolve and flourish as much as it could.

Sex is only as important as it is to you. Some people can't live without it (like me), and for others it has no appeal at all.

Have fun and wear condoms people! Safe sex!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 30, 2017)

Roamin64 said:


> The real answer to your question is this: the difference is huge. In real life, the vast majority of women (I'll only speak about women because I'm heterosexual and I've never been attracted by a man) do not want sex the way you see it in porn. They want you to take your time, cuddle them, be nice, generous, thoughtful , careful, to go slowly to turn them on. They want you to play in their hair, kiss their neck, be soft. Not to go straight for the jackpot and put your hands down their pants. And when it comes time for intercourse, they also want you to be smooth, to ease into it. To look at them in the eyes and kiss them while you're doing the missionary (you on top, lying down in bed). That's how most women want their first experiences and their relationships build on. But not everyone is like that. You'll find as you grow older and have more experience, you define yourself better and know what you like, how you like it , and who can be compatible with you in your needs and envies. Sex is very different for everyone, there are so many variants of porn that it certainly cannot be used as a reference for how sex should be in your life. My sex life does resemble some porn, because I really enjoy sex so I find partners who enjoy just as much as I do or else it doesn't fit well. Sadly, you cannot completely tell how compatible you can be with someone sexually until you actually have sex with that person, and then feelings can start getting involved and complicating things, but hey, that's life. The best advice I can give you is use porn to explore and learn what you enjoy and what doesn't interest you at all to better define yourself, *ALWAYS respect your partner*, surely you wouldn't want someone to force you to do something you wouldn't want, that also means taking this slow at first not to rush anyone, and communicate! It might make you shy to tell your partner how you like things done, what you would like to try, but it is definitely the best thing to do as your partner is probably just as shy to tell you what she wants or likes, until you've figured some of those likes for yourself  . If you don't communicate, and your partner doesn't either, then you'll both miss out and your relationship won't evolve and flourish as much as it could.
> 
> Sex is only as important as it is to you. Some people can't live without it (like me), and for others it has no appeal at all.
> 
> Have fun and wear condoms people! Safe sex!


why the fuck am i reading this im only 13


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> why the fuck am i reading this im only 13


I can't help but pointing out your current location on your profile.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Sep 30, 2017)

I'll lay it out for you:
Porn-people who usually get paid for doing things that most people don't do. Sometimes, sex hurts, but when you're getting paid, the director doesn't really care. The actors and actresses are being coached, take supplements, abide by certain laws, and they have a team to give lube, "fluff", correct angles, wipe things away, etc,. There are lots of different porn for lots of different people, but generally, you have to be a certain kind of person to do these things. When you're old enough, watch interviews of porn stars.

Regular people sex: Everyone is different and it's like rolling dice trying to get a specific number consistently. Some people are lucky and some people are losers. That's life. You can have mind-blowing sex with one person and wish you had sex with a jar of warm peanut butter instead of another person. It's possible to have the mind of a director and the body of a beast or have the mind of a nervous, inexperienced prude with the body of a plank. 

Personally for me, sex is something of a "I know what I want, how to get it, and I know what you want before you know you want it." I spent a lot of time practicing certain things because I used to know a lot of women, so my experiences are on a different level than most people--before I was 20, I did a lot more than most people in their 40's, but I also had a ridiculous life and unique situations.

For you, I'd just say, experiment, but not at someone else's expense. If you both want to do things, cool, but don't make having sex your number one goal when you meet someone.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 30, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> I can't help but pointing out your current location on your profile.


im immature, also unless it's just me but i wanted to make it look like a different thing




like you see how it's one a different line?


----------



## Haymose (Sep 30, 2017)

One thing I will say is that after sex you start to realize when a girl in porn is in pain and is trying to hide it.


----------



## Windowlicker (Sep 30, 2017)

Sex is overrated and this question does not belong here.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2017)

Porn is acting, mechanical thrust, and exagerated, only for the pleasure of yourself doing a handjob for 2 minutes. Money is the only reason why actors are willing to get into filmed prostitustion.
Real sex is also overrated. When you find yourself a partner, and get into the act mutually, it's fun for a few minutes, then you're forced to wipe the mess you caused, and most likely going to get into an argument you can't win, "because I made you use my cunt, you must obey to my ruling. Now do I what I tell ye or you could say bye bye to sex."
Basically, either is overrated, and unless you want to extract a child 9 months later, you don't benefit from real sex. Some minutes of playing in bed, that's the most you get. Surely better than wanking to tentacles hentai, I guess.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Surely better than wanking to tentacles hentai, I guess.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HOLYCRAP HAHAHAHAHAH
XD


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 30, 2017)

real sex feels better, there's also less stupid moaning, exposition or weirdly twisting your body so tits, ass and pussy face the same direction at all time.

porn usually looks better though

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Porn is acting, mechanical thrust, and exagerated, only for the pleasure of yourself doing a handjob for 2 minutes. Money is the only reason why actors are willing to get into filmed prostitustion.
> Real sex is also overrated. When you find yourself a partner, and get into the act mutually, it's fun for a few minutes, then you're forced to wipe the mess you caused, and most likely going to get into an argument you can't win, "because I made you use my cunt, you must obey to my ruling. Now do I what I tell ye or you could say bye bye to sex."
> Basically, either is overrated, and unless you want to extract a child 9 months later, you don't benefit from real sex. Some minutes of playing in bed, that's the most you get. Surely better than wanking to tentacles hentai, I guess.



lol, with that attitude, i wonder if you ever got to that post-sex point so far


----------



## pustal (Sep 30, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> Every so often I hear that porn is not an accurate depiction of sex and I believe this is true. But virgin boys like myself who don't even know what boobs feel like don't know much about real sex. There are some pretty obvious differences, a girl will never tip the pizza delivery man with sex. But apart from that, what's the difference between real sex and porn?
> 
> Please respond seriously or not at all.



Professional porn is produced to entertain and excite the watcher, and is mostly concerned in its point of view. Most porn is produced for straight males, and focus on what they think its hot and what gived them pleasure, so women are mostly actresses on it, they exagerate sounds and movement and pleasure. For instance, many women will say they prefer or require clitorial stimulation to reach climax, while most porn focuses on penetration alone, with usually space given to the camera angle that cuts out clitorial contact.

Fetishes are also exagerated, for example many actresses urinate to pretend exagerated squirts.

Then there is that there is a lot of mutual discovery when you get a new partner. You have to understand what they like and what it makes it pleasurable for them, and vice-versa. In porn is just assumed.

The thing is most professional porn is produced for virgins. If you want to see more realistic stuff just look for amateur porn, it's considerably more realistic.



linuxares said:


> Porn is often filmed. Your sex isn't. That is probably the biggest difference.



All porn is filmed, if it is not filmed, it isn't porn. It's simply sex if not paid, or prostitution if paid.



Felek666 said:


> Oh boi... Now we are transforming into PornTemp? This isn't going to end well



It's a legit topic as anything else. Why should it be taboo?


----------



## pustal (Sep 30, 2017)

[Duplicate]


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2017)

Clydefrosch said:


> lol, with that attitude, i wonder if you ever got to that post-sex point so far


I was mostly joking on some of this, but you would be surprised how often I hear that girls pull this cheap move on guys.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 30, 2017)

Depravo said:


> The advantage of porn is that you don't have to deal with real people.



Pretty much. A lot cheaper, too.


----------



## jDSX (Sep 30, 2017)

Real sex = vanilla 
Porn = neapolitan


----------



## skydancer93 (Sep 30, 2017)

Raw emotion. The feelings you get when you’re with someone you love and you find that right connection is pure magic. It’s not just about connecting physically. It’s also connecting spiritually and mentally. Any two people can fuck and it may feel good getting off, but you will feel shallow and empty inside. When you make love, now, that’s different. It feeds your heart and your soul. You know you got it right when you can go again just shortly after and you want to keep going until you can’t go anymore. When you can just hold your partner and feel that same spark you did having sex.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 30, 2017)

its all well and good till you get the 7 year itch, take it while you can


----------



## choupette (Sep 30, 2017)

Porn is a distorted version of sex, with almost everything weird, having sex with someone you love is a really fullfilling experience.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 30, 2017)

porn=fake and exaggerated sex=better i think??? well not for cats at least


----------



## aSpookyNinja (Sep 30, 2017)

tbh, sex is a bit overrated. I could go on a long tirade about it, but I'll just leave it at that unless someone wants me to give my thoughts.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 30, 2017)

why so much hate on porn?


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 30, 2017)

Porn is eh, they put too much effort into it. I never gotten laid, so idk.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 30, 2017)

There was a tv show years ago that explained how much hard work it takes to even become a porn star, is a lot especially for a guy. Basically they meet a lot of unrealistic standards and people who never had real sex before would probably assume is the "proper way" to get a girl excited. 

The best way to learn is ask a serious person like a doctor or someone you know who experienced it (Hoping they don't make the same exaggerated story to make themself look good) or experience it yourself. Or do like everyone else does and watch youtube for answers. 

THE VIDEOS ARE FROM YOUTUBE SO IS SAFE RIGHT?


----------



## aSpookyNinja (Sep 30, 2017)

mech said:


> why so much hate on porn?


Because a lot of people like to think that just because sex is real, it's better.



Sheimi said:


> Porn is eh, they put too much effort into it. I never gotten laid, so idk.


To be honest, porn is a lot better for releasing built-up sexual urges. I was left after a 10 year marriage just last year, and I put in effort into making a relationship work, but either there was no sex, or too much sex to be expected out of me. Porn, I can release my urges when I want, and not have to worry about someone else. Plus there's no risk of STDs or being cheated on.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

i guess at the beginning porn was made to make people laugh


----------



## Beerus (Sep 30, 2017)

tbh i only watch it for the plot


----------



## linuxares (Oct 1, 2017)

pustal said:


> All porn is filmed, if it is not filmed, it isn't porn. It's simply sex if not paid, or prostitution if paid.


Nay, not all porn is filmed. Some porn is photografted as well.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Nay, not all porn is filmed. Some porn is photografted as well.


Or drawn, animated, too.


----------



## pustal (Oct 1, 2017)

linuxares said:


> Nay, not all porn is filmed. Some porn is photografted as well.



Fair point.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 1, 2017)

If OP is still reading this. This is the difference.

The first 20 or so times with someone are really awesome (with the first few times being out of this world). After that, if you have it too often (or always have it with the same person), it just becomes sexual release, and kind of devolves into a porn like experience.

IMO half of the fun of sex is the excitement of being so close with another human being. It's like nothing else you can do with another person. But eventually the boundaries between you and that person break down, and it's no longer nearly as fun to be so close to that person. 

Women tend to not feel this way, but I think a lot of men have had a similar experience to this.


----------



## aSpookyNinja (Oct 1, 2017)

x65943 said:


> If OP is still reading this. This is the difference.
> 
> The first 20 or so times with someone are really awesome (with the first few times being out of this world). After that, if you have it too often (or always have it with the same person), it just becomes sexual release, and kind of devolves into a porn like experience.
> 
> ...


It's great to be close to someone, and it's just like you said, too much and it becomes meaningless.


----------



## Ricken (Oct 1, 2017)

I learned more than I thought I would from this thread.  Huh.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 1, 2017)

yeah
sex is nothing, now lock this thread and lets play some games


----------



## Nazurak (Oct 13, 2017)

Real sex gives much more fun. Porn films tell more or less „tall” stories


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Oct 13, 2017)

Real sex feels a lot better than jacking off to porn. Your body knows you're touching yourself and it doesn't feel nearly as good as actual sex. Having an emotional connection to them is really important, too. It makes it feel a lot more powerful. The differences I've seen from porn is that they don't have a connection and it looks a lot less "sweet" than it would irl.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Oct 13, 2017)

interesting thread,
hmm, well porn is... 
fun for short term (until you find something you like to see, J^&k off to it, done)
it only gives you satisfaction for a bit, you watch a girl or guy getting it, instead of exp yourself 
in real sex, you actually exp it, dying touching, temperate sensation, it's much more than porn which isn't "real".
also in porn, guys don't c7m more than 10x in a -10min video, lol.
porn is nice to watch, but you don't exp the stuff you see  .

real sex is something else, *if you have expand it OFC, with isn't easy, as you need:
1) find the right person for you
2) find a person you like
3) that person HAS to like/want you back (this 90% doesn't work, fails to be true, is ultra rare) (well at least for me  ) 
4) that person has to like/want to have sex with you 
5) if the above *somehow* works out, you're lucky to have real sex (which is IMO better than porn)

basically, everything everyone else said in the thread about real sex.
real sex is way, way better than porn. 
(if you have exp it, I haven't, not like I haven't tried the above, but I'm not that lucky in this department  ) 

also, sex with someone who knows is great, since they can guide you? if you're inexperienced. cause if you have sex with an inexperienced gal/guy etc, it's meh, cause they're 1st timers, and you need to show them how it's done? 
or at least in one hentai I saw a girl who looked like sailor moon didn't know the stages or what to do, but was damn willing to do/try anything, heck that's sweet tho  
the girls in my class at high school didn't like the "idea" of sex, man pretty they were, but when you brought up sex, they backed off, silence even the girl I liked/loved had trouble when it came to this topic. lol some girls like it tho?


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Oct 14, 2017)

Omg is this serious or are a bunch of people trolling?


----------



## wormdood (Oct 14, 2017)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Omg is this serious or are a bunch of people trolling?


if you dont like the thread unwatch it . . . dont bump it


----------



## THYPLEX (Oct 14, 2017)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Although I am not heterosexual myself, I do love the feeling of boobs.
> 
> There's a reason why I call them "squishies" because they squishy pillows of greatness.
> 
> Back to my professional appearance! The reality is, take porn with a grain of salt. It's scripted and made to entertain more than educate.


Boobs ?
Boobs are Amazing

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lilith Valentine said:


> To be honest with you, sex really isn't that special. But I guess I am bias because I enjoy casual sex and don't see it as that big a deal.


Bias ?
Bisexual ?


----------



## THYPLEX (Oct 14, 2017)

jDSX said:


> Real sex = vanilla
> Porn = neapolitan


What ?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 14, 2017)

watch porn while fucking for maximum gains.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 16, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Porn is acting, mechanical thrust, and exagerated, only for the pleasure of yourself doing a handjob for 2 minutes. Money is the only reason why actors are willing to get into filmed prostitustion.
> Real sex is also overrated. When you find yourself a partner, and get into the act mutually, it's fun for a few minutes, then you're forced to wipe the mess you caused, and most likely going to get into an argument you can't win, "because I made you use my cunt, you must obey to my ruling. Now do I what I tell ye or you could say bye bye to sex."
> Basically, either is overrated, and unless you want to extract a child 9 months later, you don't benefit from real sex. Some minutes of playing in bed, that's the most you get. Surely better than wanking to tentacles hentai, I guess.


It's not normal to finish in two minutes.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Oct 16, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> It's not normal to finish in two minutes.


Dont try hard mate.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 16, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Dont try hard mate.


Pun intended?


----------



## jDSX (Oct 16, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Dont try hard mate.



It's better to go in hard than to go in soft


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> It's not normal to finish in two minutes.


I've always thought I'll only last 30 seconds the first time, then over the months to follow (assuming I'm having sex with the same girl twice a week) work myself up to half an hour.


----------



## Raylight (Oct 16, 2017)

Porn makes real sex look boring as hell and thats why I have PIED not that it matters anyway im in no position to get a girlfriend especially with my issues and no girl wants a guy that dont got his shit together


----------



## THYPLEX (Oct 16, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> I've always thought I'll only last 30 seconds the first time, then over the months to follow (assuming I'm having sex with the same girl twice a week) work myself up to half an hour.





Raylight said:


> Porn makes real sex look boring as hell and thats why I have PIED not that it matters anyway im in no position to get a girlfriend especially with my issues and no girl wants a guy that dont got his shit together


Pied ?
What's that ?


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Oct 16, 2017)

Raylight said:


> Porn makes real sex look boring as hell and thats why I have PIED not that it matters anyway im in no position to get a girlfriend especially with my issues and no girl wants a guy that dont got his shit together



How, I mean porn is not real, comparing porn with real sex is kinda unrealistic in my eyes.


----------



## goldensun87 (Oct 16, 2017)

One is for fapping and pleasure, the other is for pleasure and making babies.  Take your pick.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 16, 2017)

Do you ever get so aggravated by some stupid comment you were told years ago that not even seeing the person who told you that stupid comment's freshly mutilated corpse could quell the aggravation caused by that stupid comment? That's the difference between having real sex and watching unrealistic porn; unrealistic porn is a stupid comment.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> Pied ?
> What's that ?


It stands for Porn Induced Erectile Dysfunction. I can't say whether this is an actual thing or a made-up problem, it's not something I've experienced. Pretty much when a guy looks up excessive amounts of porn over a prolonged period of time they suffer from erectile dysfunction and the cure is to not watch porn or masturbate for 90 days (sometimes longer). There are plenty of people who claim to have it or at least used to have it here https://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/ .


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 16, 2017)

Porn sometimes messing with the expectations and affecting the resulting performance is a clinically recognised thing. http://www.nhs.uk/chq/pages/3053.aspx

Nofap are a bunch of idiots and seem to have no interest in properly verifying anything that they do (assuming they have not changed in the last few months). Don't pay too much attention to them.


----------

